# Brindle Poodle



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never seen brindle as a poodle coat color - I understand the merle issues in poodles but is brindle also an issue?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's really no kind of 'issue' that I know of. 'Cept I'm not really fond of the colour. 

I've seen a couple of brindle Partis. They compete in Conformation with other multi-colours.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Brindle is an accepted color in multi color poodles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

wow it looks pretty! 

I've never seen one like that in real life... but I love it


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had a couple of brindle boxers in the past, but I've never seen a brindle poodle! Not sure it's to my taste, but definitely different! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Our previous toy was a rescue silver brindle... The vet was so thrilled to see him. He lived for 16 years... I still cry for him :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Brindle is an accepted color because it is naturally found in poodle genes. just like a parti poodle or a phantom poodle. Which is not the same for Merle, it had to be bred in to the poodle by a different breed. Plus the Merle gene has many health issues associated with, one being a double Merle causing blindness/sight issues.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Rhett'smom said:


> Our previous toy was a rescue silver brindle... The vet was so thrilled to see him. He lived for 16 years... I still cry for him :-(


Awww....... I know how hard it is when you had a dog for so long, I still cry for mine  

Do you have a picture of him? I'd love to see that colour.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think brindle is a beautiful pattern. I like it better than merle (and I have a 'merle breed' lol the *******)


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Brindle coat patterns also change over time. I believe Siskojan's spoo Sisko is a brindle and he looks quite different now than he did as a puppy/adolescent.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

There is a stunning blue-brindle standard poodle here of PF!!!! 

I hope they post pictures here for you all to see  

I love blues to begin with so...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

elem8886 said:


> Brindle coat patterns also change over time. I believe Siskojan's spoo Sisko is a brindle and he looks quite different now than he did as a puppy/adolescent.


If I'm not mistaken, Sisko is a blue brindle, which has got to be an extremely rare color combo. It's certainly totally cool!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Well here is my boy Sisko from birth to 5.5. He continues to get darker and bluer.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's amazing how dark Sisko has gotten! He doesn't even look like the same dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

kcp1227 said:


> It's amazing how dark Sisko has gotten! He doesn't even look like the same dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well that's one way to combat MPS - have the ever-changing dog! He was born silver with blue brindle stripes and a dark blue head. It's getting harder to see his stripes now as he is almost all blue. The same curly gay tail never changes though.


----------

